# Ginger at 9 mos.



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Latest pic


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a sweet face, pretty girl.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is such a pretty girl...


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Soo Pretty!! Love the Gingers!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little doll face


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww!


----------



## Busy Procrastinator (Mar 27, 2014)

Adorable! So silky and bright.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Hmmm? reminds me of someone! :biggrin1:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I want a girl!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful little girl! 
Jeanne


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a beautiful picture!!


----------

